# Looking for game Puyallup/Tacoma area



## HiddenKat (Oct 15, 2005)

Hey.  I haven't been playing RPGs long but have a bit of experience in D&D and Talislanta.  I loved the Talislanta game I was in because we had a great GM.  I moved away, though and now I cannot even find a D&D game!  I would love for a GM out there to suggest a Talislanta game in my area but if anyone knows of a Puyallup/Tacoma area D&D I would love to come join as a very low-level character.  (My last D&D character was a slightly haughty elven Bard princess level 3 but with mithril armour *a gift from daddy*)  I have been in drama/the arts all my life and believe I could play most any character well.  Drop me a line, please!


----------

